# Jackson 8 string COW



## mikernaut (Aug 10, 2007)

If your not a member over at the JCF, apparently there is atleast 1 Jackson 8 string in the works. A 8 string COW. Sounds like it will made in Japan based off of Christians other Cow sigs. 


8-string Jackson Guitars - Page 2 - JCF Online


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

[action=OzzyC]awaits Vegeta's responce to this thread[/action]


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 10, 2007)

interesting


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow as suspected the people in that thread are idiots.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 10, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Wow as suspected the people in that thread are idiots.



The Jackson community has not been very, um, open-minded about ERG in general. There are exceptions, but I pretty much stopped posting over there once I found this place...


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 10, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The Jackson community has not been very, um, open-minded about ERG in general. There are exceptions, but I pretty much stopped posting over there once I found this place...



mmmm same


----------



## technomancer (Aug 10, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Wow as suspected the people in that thread are idiots.



I find their complete lack if imagination... amusing


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> [action=OzzyC]awaits Vegeta's responce to this thread[/action]



Vegeta will not response in this thread ... no more "COW sucks" or "Dino was faster" wars

But seriously 

Vegeta grabs his wallet openes it .. and !!!

Fuck yeah !!!! 1$ 12 c


----------



## OzzyC (Aug 10, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> Vegeta will not response in this thread ... no more "COW sucks" or "Dino was faster" wars
> 
> But seriously
> 
> ...





I new you would deliver.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

VEGETA said:


> Vegeta will not response in this thread ... no more "COW sucks" or "Dino was faster" wars
> 
> But seriously
> 
> ...



Nicely done, Sebastian.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool.

Haha, reading that reminded me again why I hate forums. This is the only one I post on - all the others have too many wankers going wild with their opinions and pushing them onto others 

8-string tun-o-matic? 

Full of piezo-moddable goodness!


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

So I guess everyone's jumping on the 8 string bandwagon.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2007)

Nah.. C.O.W.7 FTW ! 

red.... hmmmm


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd go for a COW8 I love the 7 versions.


----------



## Benzesp (Aug 10, 2007)

doode if they stick with the same reverse headstock it will look like a retarded hockey stick. I'd use the other jackson headstock that they use and do a 4x4 setup. 

Speaking of Jackson dosent somebody around here have a Phil Collen 7 custom shop? I cant remember if I saw that on this forum...Oh yea ..Search...


----------



## sakeido (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet JESUS if they make a COW 8 string I would TOTALLY own one! That would be WAY too sick! Imagine rocking an 8 string all mahogany, blank ebony board, custom tune-o-matic bridge for say $1300.....
But from what I gather from that thread, the guy is just making something akin to a JacksonStars semi-custom, one unit only, for COW himself.. oh well.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> The Jackson community has not been very, um, open-minded about ERG in general. There are exceptions, but I pretty much stopped posting over there once I found this place...



Same here. The USA Charvel section is particularly cork snifferish.


----------



## noodles (Aug 10, 2007)

Benzesp said:


> Speaking of Jackson dosent somebody around here have a Phil Collen 7 custom shop? I cant remember if I saw that on this forum...Oh yea ..Search...



Other than several of us, most notably Darren, lusting after them, no, I do not know of any 7-string PC Archtops in existence.


----------



## Carrion (Aug 10, 2007)

You'd think they'd make more 7 string production models instead of jumping to an 8 string signature model first eh?


----------



## XEN (Aug 10, 2007)

Carrion said:


> You'd think they'd make more 7 string production models instead of jumping to an 8 string signature model first eh?



We'll call it the "Brandwagon"


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 10, 2007)

An 8-string for Christian? But hasn't his playing been kind of drifting away from the style that would typically benefit from another bass string? Eh, I guess we'll see what he does with it.


----------



## amonb (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it's pretty funny....imagine the uproar if COW was seen playing an 8 string ibanez....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2007)

so... anyone else feeling that COW just envies Dino having an 8 string from his endorser, so he wants one too? 

like, with the two last fear factory albums, i would never believe he would even need a 7 string... only thing he would ever need would be baritone 6 strings...

like if he wanted the deep-end of an 8 string, he could have just gone baritone 7... seeing as he don´t need the high strings?


----------



## Stitch (Aug 10, 2007)

Unlike Dino, who at least used his higher strings in FF and uses them now in Divine Heresy, the only time I have heard Christian uses his high strings are in Archetype and Human Shields.

On the upside, it'll be for sale on myspace in 5 months


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 10, 2007)

COW seems to ride on the boat being pulled by Dino and Stef.


----------



## Rick (Aug 10, 2007)

Does Carpenter have an 8 too?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 10, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Does Carpenter have an 8 too?


I heard he was getting one built from somebody on the ESP board, so maybe maybe not but whatever, COW has been doing this since he started playing, period.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 11, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> On the upside, it'll be for sale on myspace in 5 months



On the downside, he'll probably be selling it for one and a half times what he paid for it


----------



## cow 7 sig (Aug 11, 2007)

eelblack2 said:


> I'd go for a COW8 I love the 7 versions.



x2


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 11, 2007)

I think that an 8 string Jackson V w/a nice trem would be pretty radical.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 11, 2007)

Carrion said:


> You'd think they'd make more 7 string production models instead of jumping to an 8 string signature model first eh?



I'll eat a Jackson bumper sticker if I see a production COW8.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 11, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'll eat a Jackson bumper sticker if I see a production COW8.



Yeah, im not holdin my breath. I'd flip my wig if they came out with another production 7 at all. Hmm maybe fender will slap a jackson logo on those stagemaster 7's to try and get rid of those


----------



## Cool711 (Aug 11, 2007)

I'd like to see an RR1 in an 8 string version.


----------



## JMP2203 (Aug 13, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> so... anyone else feeling that COW just envies Dino having an 8 string from his endorser, so he wants one too?
> 
> like, with the two last fear factory albums, i would never believe he would even need a 7 string... only thing he would ever need would be baritone 6 strings...



+1


----------



## Regor (Aug 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'll eat a Jackson bumper sticker if I see a production COW8.



[action=Regor]bookmarks this posts for later use. [/action]


----------



## noodles (Aug 13, 2007)

Don't bother, I'll remember, since I have a Jackson bumper sticker on my truck. I'm positive it will be safe, though.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 13, 2007)

Man, reading that forum really Really REALLY makes me appreciate what we have here.....jeez...

Group hug y'all....



rg7420user said:


> So I guess everyone's jumping on the 8 string bandwagon.



Bandwagon?!??!?!? ... I dunno, I think it's just the electric guitar world finally catching up where bassists have been for years. I, for one, say bring it on, it helps cements the 7, and gives up new unchartered terrirtory to play with, IMO.


Now all we need is for someone to make a production fanned fret 8, and a guitar hero to drive it home to the masses.


----------



## Scarpie (Aug 14, 2007)

i think christian is ridiculous and a manufactured icon, i mean he has made no name for himself whatsoever and now with an 8 on the way, he is just furthering his ability to mimic the true artist who MADE HIM. PATHETIC.


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 14, 2007)

I like how that thread started with "Haha, Ibanez is making an 8-string? That's stupid, and pointless, no one needs 8 strings, just like how 7-strings are stupid and useless."

Then someone pointed out "Jackson makes 7-strings, and they're making an 8-string" and people were like "Oh really? That's cool. 8-strings are pretty neat."


----------



## Rick (Aug 14, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'll eat a Jackson bumper sticker if I see a production COW8.



Duly noted, Mike.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 14, 2007)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Yeah, im not holdin my breath. I'd flip my wig if they came out with another production 7 at all. Hmm maybe fender will slap a jackson logo on those stagemaster 7's to try and get rid of those



Having owned one, I can attest the Stagemaster 7's are actually pretty cool guitars. Everyone who played mine was stunned that is was a cheap Squire.


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 14, 2007)

the squier 7 is great for leads.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 16, 2007)

id like to see a jackson 8


----------



## jacksonplayer (Aug 16, 2007)

The JCF skews a lot older than this forum, with a large population of old '80s hair-band guys whose guitar world begins and ends with hot-rodded strats. I was kind of dismayed to see the general reaction and incuriosity on the 8-string thread over there.

I've noticed that a lot of the old JCF regulars either no longer post at all or do so infrequently. I think things started going downhill around the time of the Fender buyout. All of a sudden a couple of guys from the "new regime" started posting regularly, and the general atmosphere got a bit nasty with some heavyhanded behavior from the mods. That made me appreciate what a good job the mods here do.

I still go over there occasionally, but it does get a bit tiresome to see newbs asking the same old J/C questions over and over without doing a search.

Let me say this: if Jackson introduces a production 8-string, I will gladly watch eaeolian eat a Jackson bumper sticker.


----------



## Stitch (Aug 16, 2007)

I think we should fake it so that he thinks they have.

And video it. 

The forum needs a new video; the last two of any note where the raffle draw and Chris and Drew's trip to the grocery store with that bonkers store guard and the psycho bitch checkout lady who cant look at cameras.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 16, 2007)

metalfiend666 said:


> Having owned one, I can attest the Stagemaster 7's are actually pretty cool guitars. Everyone who played mine was stunned that is was a cheap Squire.



Yeah I know I was just pickin on fender. I wish they wouldnt have bought jackson. However if they do put out a good production 8, ill gladly eat my words.


----------



## AxeGuru (Aug 17, 2007)

MF_Kitten said:


> so... anyone else feeling that COW just envies Dino having an 8 string from his endorser, so he wants one too?
> 
> like, with the two last fear factory albums, i would never believe he would even need a 7 string... only thing he would ever need would be baritone 6 strings...
> 
> like if he wanted the deep-end of an 8 string, he could have just gone baritone 7... seeing as he don´t need the high strings?



you only need to look at christians specs on his COW7 and its much the same of dinos ibanez 7's apart from the bridge and the fact its jackson dont think the COW is a barritone tho?. If you've noticed he's kinda mixed stephen carpenter's (chris's buddy) and dinos 7's together to make his own signature guitar!, the body is just like stephens esp, one pickup like dinos (EMG, used both by Steph and dino till recently) bridge is like the ones on stephs esp's etc etc.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 18, 2007)

AxeGuru said:


> If you've noticed he's kinda mixed stephen carpenter's (chris's buddy) and dinos 7's together to make his own signature guitar!, the body is just like stephens esp, one pickup like dinos (EMG, used both by Steph and dino till recently) bridge is like the ones on stephs esp's etc etc.



That's also kind of funny, because didn't Steph explain once that his 7-strings are pretty much based on Dino's?


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> 8-string tun-o-matic?
> 
> Full of piezo-moddable goodness!



Exactly!


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 18, 2007)

A Jackson 8 string might bring them more attention. They made a good move with bringing in some new sigs and upgrading some of the pro series stuff. But something new and different like an 8 string would really seperate them from their rivals like ESP and Ibanez and hopefully breathe new life.

I used to post on the JCF all the time. But it's been pretty dull for a while now. Everyone insults everyone else except for a few good guys there


----------



## yevetz (Aug 18, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'll eat a Jackson bumper sticker if I see a production COW8.



I note that 



Desecrated said:


> the Squier 7 is great!!!



Corrected


----------



## AxeGuru (Aug 19, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> That's also kind of funny, because didn't Steph explain once that his 7-strings are pretty much based on Dino's?



Oh the irony. christian - theres just no getting away from dino haha..


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> On the downside, he'll probably be selling it for one and a half times what he paid for it



But it will come with one lesson from COW himself if you're in the LA area.


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2007)

Jeff said:


> But it will come with one lesson from COW himself if you're in the LA area.



Well then, sign me up. 

More proof that Dino's the man.


----------

